

Scientists create crystal which would allow us to breathe underwater - grej
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/scientists-create-crystal-which-could-allow-us-to-breathe-underwater-9772871.html

======
gus_massa
Read the update:

> _Update:_ [...] _Prf McKenzie made a calculation error. Pls note that it is
> not a SPOONFUL of this stuff, that we need to rid a room of oxygen. It is a
> bucket (10 litres)._

Still some details don't make sense:

> _A few grains contain enough oxygen for one breath, and as the material can
> absorb oxygen from the water around the diver and supply the diver with it,
> the diver will not need to bring more than these few grains._

If the material is so good absorbing oxygen, it will be difficult to make it
release the oxygen again. So while diving you don't need the oxygen tanks, but
you need the batteries to heat the material to release the oxygen. I'd like to
see the actual calculation of the necessary weight, volume and reliability.

> [...] _the crystal could be valuable for lung cancer patients who must carry
> heavy tanks around with them,_ [...]

This user case _may_ be more realistic, because you can plug the equipment and
recharge the batteries in any building you go, and in the 12v plug of the car,
but it would not be useful for a long field trip. But the story has so much
hype that I'm still suspicious.

